# Wer hat XP?



## RedZack (5. September 2001)

Hallo zusammen,

wer von euch hat denn schon Windows XP und welche Erfahrungen konntet Ihr damit sammeln?


----------



## benoman (5. September 2001)

*Habs schon mal getestet*

Na ja , ehrlich gesagt ich würds *noch nicht* installieren, is noch nicht so ausgereift, aber es ist echt gut in beziehung ,- netzwerke.

:smoke:


----------



## J-Attack (7. September 2001)

*Ich ...*

würde noch eine weile warten bis´ne (Cr...)
raus ist dann habe ich mahmlich auch (Wi)xP
HAHA werläst sich denn schon regestrien
Nur Newbies zu Mirosoft Fan`z


                :| *appz 4all* :| 
JA siehe pic was ich habe angehängt:


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (7. September 2001)

bis ne was?

alles schon da. (OEM oder CORP usw.)

ende.

Redet über eure Erfahrungen mit XP, aber nicht über APPZ (Warez).


----------



## NeoX (7. September 2001)

*...*

also ich selber habs nicht drauf...
aber nen kollege von mir hats sich vor knapp 3 stunden drauf gespielt...
und bis jetzt ist er begeistert!!!
er sagt es lohnt sich...


----------



## RedZack (7. September 2001)

Naja, zum Thema "nicht über Appz diskutieren". Solange wir hier nicht öffentlich Links austauschen usw. ist doch nichts dabei  
Ich kann nur sagen ich habs gesucht, aber leider keinen funktierenden Línk zum Download gefunden


----------



## goedi (12. September 2001)

Ich hab die RC 1 drauf mit Office XP (aktiviert natürlich und orignal) und es läuft wunderbar!!
Ich brauche auf meinem Notebook keine 40 Sec dann hab ich den Anmelde Bildschrim vor mir und kann mich in meine Domaine anmelden
und es läuft mindestens so stabil wie win 2K (Im momment noch)

mfg goedi


----------



## Zatic (12. September 2001)

>>>>>[ also ich habs auchg und mir hats gar nicht gefallen.. hab es erst mal auf dem zweitrechner installed und kann noch nicht groß was drüber sagen...

Und was heisst stabiler als Win2k?? mein Win2k hat eine einzige macke:

Anstatt runterzufahren startet es manchmal neu... unglaublich schlimm...

ALso stabiler als 100% stabil kann es wohl kaum sein oder? ]<<<<<


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (12. September 2001)

*naja, sagen wir mal so... so gut und schön ein stabiles betriebssystem auch sein kann. niemand hat etwas davon, wenn es nicht richtig mit seinem system zusammenarbeitet bzw konflikte mit der hardware oder deinstallation einiger systemnaher programme unstabiel wird. das ist wohl das, was bei einigen usern wohl probleme verursacht. 
bei mir läuft win2k perfekt und auch winxp.

naja, den tip den ich dir nur geben kann ist, beschäftige dich näher mit deinem computer, lerne ihn kennen, mache beobachtungen, wann läuft er gut, ist er nach einer installation eines bestimmten programmes unstabil usw.

dann kannst du demnach handeln.*


----------



## SamyDeluxe (23. September 2001)

*Ich habe ja es drauf gehabt!*

Es ist mega!! hammer!!! supper !!! geil!!!!

also ich muss es ja weider runter machne wegen aol software usw aber alleine schon die kleinen intros mmuuhhaaaa das sit so geil das sys.

aslo kauft euch das auf jeden fall!!!


----------



## Psyclic (23. September 2001)

jo ich habs auch ´... läuft prima ...


----------



## SamyDeluxe (23. September 2001)

*Habe es jetzt auch drauf!!!*

So geschaft!!!

aber was mich stört ist der grüne start buttton!



XP rulz hehe


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (23. September 2001)

hi,
da sind verschiedene themes. entweder grün uuuuusw.


----------



## disaster_02 (23. September 2001)

Also find's an sich ziemlich geil! Aber ich wollte mal fragen, wie es bei euch mit spielen aussieht


----------



## HeRaTiK (23. September 2001)

spiele gehen bis jetzt auch ohne probleme...


/me wartet bis die ersten themes erscheinen :]


----------



## disaster_02 (23. September 2001)

hmmm... dann liegt es wohl an der grafikkarte ;( welches win xp den? professional?


----------



## Psyclic (23. September 2001)

/me hat WIXP auf folgendem rechner laufen

PIII 600
MSI Mainboard 
512 mb ram
gforce mx 400 64 mb  mit 81 ´er detos
ne fritz!
und n wacom art 2

läuft alles super

@ttrek ... da muss ich dich korrigieren der startbutton bleibt kotzgrün .. egal welches farbschema man nimmt *würg*

PS: Silber rulez


----------



## Hyper Active (23. September 2001)

Also ich hab letztens Win2K drauf gehabt. Es gab aber nur Probleme mit den Treibern. Ich hatte extra Win2K Treiber, aber nix hat gefunzt. Hab mir heute überlegt, ob ich WinXP drauf mache, aber ich habe gehört, dass es da noch schlimmer ist (Treiber-technisch). Gibt's überhaupt schon gute Treiber?

Mein System:
-Pentium IV 1.7 GH
-512 MB Ram
-Geforce 2 GTS Pro 64 MB TV out
-D-Link DRN-32T Ethernet-Karte

Meint, dass das alles unterstützt wird? (wünsch, hoff)#

Ich freue mich auf Antworten .


----------



## Psyclic (23. September 2001)

jo sollte alles super laufen .. 
für die gforce würd ich aber die 81 er detos nehmn


----------



## Hyper Active (24. September 2001)

81 er detos ... was ist das? (schäm)


----------



## J-Attack (24. September 2001)

*Also*

ich habe (wi)XP:# 
und bin damit nicht zu frieden
ermal eine crack besorgen und dann funkzen 
die alten spiele nicht meer.
da bleibe ich doch bei w2k pro.


----------



## Psyclic (24. September 2001)

@hyper:
die neuen detonatorXP treiber von nvidia version 21.81


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (24. September 2001)

soooo, langsam wirds mir zu bunt!
KEINE WAREZ CRACKS ODER SONSTIGES, DAS KÖNNT IHR ALLES IN DEN PM BEDATTELN!
Ich werde sonst schwerwiegendere Mittel ergreifen! :#


----------



## SamyDeluxe (25. September 2001)

*Clost oder del*

@ J-Attack  wie oft noch du hast jetzt schon 2 mal gesagt das du xp ge..... hast wer willd as wissen niemand erzähl es deinem lehrer oder sonst wem aber net uns ok also


----------

